# Chinese Lights for dummies



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

There's so much information about Chinese lights it's overwhelming. I'm hoping to condense this info for an easy to use guide to answer most questions. These are my my impressions of the lights based off the available information and I'm sure the regulars will correct any misinformation. Lastly, these are the most popular Chinese lights that have been reviewed on this forum.

The contenders:

*Most recommended*:

*Yinding* $33.33
Note: This item ships from China and you need to order neutral white.

BT40s $ 24.95 Lighthead only
Note: This item will ship from China.

BT40s w/ Battery and accessories 
8.4V 2A Charger
O-ring mounting strap
Extension cable
Helmet mount
Cable tie

This battery pack has been tested and it's recommended.

The Yinding should be ordered in *neutral white*. The bt40s is only available in neutral white. You want the tints to match on both of your lights. Both lightheads would be 58.28 as of this post. Batteries are not included.

If you need Batteries: Action Leds - within states, Hunk Lee eBay within states, and Kaidomain - China are the most recommended. Look for them in the battery thread here.

*Yinding Pros * 
Best thermal transfer of the Chinese lights 
Waterproof 
Bright
Good beam pattern
Easy and inexpensive to replace/change the optics to optimize the beam pattern

*Cons*
It gets very hot so a vancbiker mount is recommended to help dissipate heat. He's a member on the forum.
vancbiker to send a pm. or his site. You will need the finned mount in the first picture.
User interface. To go from hi to low or medium you would need to cycle through off.

Yinding review thread. Beam shots located in this thread.

*BT40s Pros*
Bright
Great bar light due to the amount of flood. 
No hotspot
Long runtime
Flood lens not necessary

*Cons*
It doesn't have as much throw as some of the other lights so it may not be the best if you riding at a higher rate of speed, which could include gravel grinding, fire roads, or taking the road to the trail. Most users seem to love it, especially on slower technical trails.
Can't change optics to manipulate the beam pattern
Mount breakage
You will need to purchase an aftermarket mount. There's a variety of options. Aluminum o-ring mount from DX, a Gemini base from Action LED, the quick-release mount from C&B Seen, or a vancbiker aluminum GoPro mount. See Vanc's link above. I would prefer the C&B mount or a vance mount. Personally, I'm not a fan of o ring mounts, but others use them without issue.

BT40s review thread. Look here for beam shots.

*Other recommended lights*

*C&B 1900 3 up* $ 44.27 with remote
(Remote is needed due to programming glitch)

*3 up Pros*
More throw than BT40s & Yinding
Can be used on the helmet or bars
Remote
Bar mount
Good customer support (MrMole has his remote switch replaced)
No issues with overheating (MrMole has desert tested this light)
Good value

On the Fence (Not a Pro or Con)
It's not neutral white. Tint is cool white, which is very similar to Glowworm X2 and 7up from C&B

*3 up Cons*
"The only issue I had is there is a programming glitch that would not allow to set any of the preset adjustments so stuck with 10/30/80% preset defaults. Actually not that big a deal since I can still enter the programming mode easily and scroll up and down to whatever level I want with the 2 button remote." MrMole
No long term durability - light has been owned less than a year.

Mole's review thread.

*C&B 7up * 
Light-head + remote option $56.33 @ the current exchange rate

*7 up Pros*
2k+ lumens (calculated off MrMole's lux readings)
Very affordable
Fast shipping - 6 days once it's in the mail to the U.S.
Excellent QR bar mount that has horizontal aim adjustment
not super floody with excellent throw beam pattern
no overheating issues (desert tested by Mole) 
Wireless remote
Excellent Value
Much better than BT40s for faster riders or trails due to the additional throw

On the Fence (not a pro or con)

Coolish white tint similar to the Glowworm X2, but not quiet neutral tint. Somewhere in-between.

*7 up Cons*
Same programming issue as the 3up. "The only issue I had is there is a programming glitch that would not allow to set any of the preset adjustments so stuck with 10/30/80% preset defaults. Actually not that big a deal since I can still enter the programming mode easily and scroll up and down to whatever level I want with the 2 button remote." MrMole
Remote has proven to be a little glitch requiring use of the mode button on the lighthead to shut the light off sometimes. 
Long term durability test - owned for less than a year

7 up review thread

The last recommended light is the BL70s.

Pros
Warm tint
More throw than the bt40s
Wide beam with no hotspot
User interface
Great beam pattern
Very bright

Cons
It isn't as popular since it hasn't had a thorough review by the regulars here at mtbr.com. I do not know the specific lumen output.

Thread on BL70s here

*Other contenders*
There is a clone of the BT40s on Amazon.

*BT40s Clone Pros *
11 dollars cheaper than BT40s as of this post
Amazon return policy and faster arrival

*Cons*
Worse thermal path due to the sleeve over the body.
Mount breaks like the BT40s.
Currently out of stock

KD2 $15.98

*KD2 Pros:*
Best user interface of the Chinese lights. 10 step programmable driver
Bright
Low price $15.00

*Cons:*
Bad thermal path - modding necessary to control heat
Not waterproof

KD2 review thread

BL2S

The Bl2s is a clone of the KD2.

*Bl2s Pros:*
Better thermal path than the KD2
Bright
Price $15.00

*Cons*
Same interface as Yinding. 4 modes Low, Med, High, Off
So if you want to turn your light from high to low or medium you would need to turn your light off before you can access the other modes.

Review thread doesn't exist for Bls2, but it is mentioned in the KD thread starting with the posting date of 1-14-17.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Reserved. Feedback is welcome


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Good synopsis. Few bits of information to add:

The BT40S is also available on Amazon (full kit at least, though I think light head only has been on Amazon in the past). The light head only is best bought through Revtronic's (aka Nitefighter) eBay listing (note it will ship from China).

As far as mounts for the BT40S, I'd just stay away from the Gearbest GoPro adapter and choose either the aluminum o-ring mount from DX, a Gemini base from Action LED, the quick-release mount from C&B Seen, or a vancbiker aluminum mount (of course).

Add the C&B Seen lights (specifically the triple emitter) to your listing?



Rod said:


> The Bl2s is a clone of the KD2.
> 
> *Bl2s Pros:*
> Better thermal path than the KD2
> ...


Wait - to go from Med to High would simply be one press, correct? I think you meant to go from High to Low or Medium would require going through off to get there. Note that this is also how the Yinding operates (so should list as a con for it). Another con for the Yinding is the that the button doesn't protrude much from the case so it can be hard to press, esp. with gloves on. A pro for the Yinding is that it's easy and inexpensive to replace/change the optics to optimize the beam pattern.

Don't forget the BL70 from KD. I think the reason it hasn't had a lot of attention is because it's never had a real thorough review, but there's enough information in the thread to point to it being a decent option.

Those are my additions off the top of my head.

-Garry


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

garrybunk said:


> Good synopsis. Few bits of information to add:
> 
> The BT40S is also available on Amazon (full kit at least, though I think light head only has been on Amazon in the past). The light head only is best bought through Revtronic's (aka Nitefighter) eBay listing (note it will ship from China).
> 
> ...


Thanks Garry. That's exactly what I needed to hear and you're right about the button. I'll get it updated. Mole's C&B lights are a great value. I'll reword the BL2s as well. If it isn't a deal breaker on the yinding, it shouldn't be a deal breaker on the bl2s. I'll have to go through the bl70 thread again. It's been awhile since I read it.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Rod said:


> Thanks Garry. That's exactly what I needed to hear and you're right about the button. I'll get it updated. Mole's C&B lights are a great value. I'll reword the BL2s as well. If it isn't a deal breaker on the yinding, it shouldn't be a deal breaker on the bl2s. I'll have to go through the bl70 thread again. It's been awhile since I read it.


I think with some more input this thread could become a sticky!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> Good synopsis. Few bits of information to add:
> As far as mounts for the BT40S, I'd just stay away from the Gearbest GoPro adapter and choose either the aluminum o-ring mount from DX, a Gemini base from Action LED, the quick-release mount from C&B Seen, or a vancbiker aluminum mount (of course).
> -Garry


Definitely agree to stay away from the Nitefighter adapter from gearbest. They need to be modified to work with the BT40s + had one fail on a larger BT70 after a few rides (mount tab cracked). I've been using the C&B Seen QR mount. Only other mount I can think of not mentioned I know will work is the strap mount off a L&M Taz series light. $16 price is a bit high but works well on all size bars.
Mole


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Updated the post. Hopefully, it's getting to be a little more useful so the regulars can start pointing people here and newcomers won't be overwhelmed. The C&B lights seem like the best Chinese light at the moment. I would like to see them in neutral white and the programming glitch updated. They're still a great value though. The Yinding and BT40s may have lost the throne.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

bumping to the top so users can find it easier


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey All, just wondering if the lights listed in this thread are still the best of the current crop?

I have had a Lupine Edison10 HID many years ago, a few Magicshines, a Troutie 7up (needs repair) Execcon S12 for the last few years. I like the Execcon S12 on my helmet as its had great throw and the Magicshine MJ80? on my bars. I usually run all my lights on medium for battery life and longevity overall. I need to buy lights for my kids and wife who want to get into night riding. 

I just purchased a BT40s Nitefighter and a Brighteyes 1600. Have done one ride with these and both seem ok for the money. Had the BT on the bars and the BE on my helmet. I will swap the lens in the BE to the flood and try it on the bars and head for my next ride. Are the C&B seen 1900 and 3000 significantly brighter than the BT and BE? 

I have been doing a weekly group night ride for the last 15 years. Quite a few guys run the sub $40 lights that last a year or two then die. I prefer to spend a little extra as they seem to last significantly longer. 

We ride mostly single track, but some fire roads and country roads depending on each ride.

Thoughts?


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

ozlongboarder said:


> Hey All, just wondering if the lights listed in this thread are still the best of the current crop?
> 
> I have had a Lupine Edison10 HID many years ago, a few Magicshines, a Troutie 7up (needs repair) Execcon S12 for the last few years. I like the Execcon S12 on my helmet as its had great throw and the Magicshine MJ80? on my bars. I usually run all my lights on medium for battery life and longevity overall. I need to buy lights for my kids and wife who want to get into night riding.
> 
> ...


Shameless plug here, but you mentioned the Bright Eyes specifically, it is what is used to compare in this video: 




I developed, engineered the lights myself, and assemble them in-house; not an overseas supplier, and guarantee the product for a 30-day return-it-if-you-aren't-happy deal, and 3 year warranty.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

ozlongboarder said:


> Hey All, just wondering if the lights listed in this thread are still the best of the current crop?
> 
> I have had a Lupine Edison10 HID many years ago, a few Magicshines, a Troutie 7up (needs repair) Execcon S12 for the last few years. I like the Execcon S12 on my helmet as its had great throw and the Magicshine MJ80? on my bars. I usually run all my lights on medium for battery life and longevity overall. I need to buy lights for my kids and wife who want to get into night riding.
> 
> ...


Fyi the bright eyes is far from 1600 lumens, it's about 800-900.

All those lights listed above are all part of the "Chinese lottery". Which means if you get a bad one your stuck with it (little to no warranty support). Early versions of all of them were solid but that as always changed after a year or 2, price and quality both tank substantially, the "brand" enjoying the profits from sales do to good reviews of the first production runs.

Not saying you cant get a good one that lasts but if you dont...

You dont have to spend big bucks to get a solid light (even the high end ones have short comings) but looking more into the $75-200+ range you get proper stateside support, 2-3 yr warranties (and very low cost crash repair), lights that will hold up much better and specs will be honest, not completely false. So you know exactly what your getting for you money.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ozlongboarder said:


> Hey All, just wondering if the lights listed in this thread are still the best of the current crop?
> 
> I have had a Lupine Edison10 HID many years ago, a few Magicshines, a Troutie 7up (needs repair) Execcon S12 for the last few years. I like the Execcon S12 on my helmet as its had great throw and the Magicshine MJ80? on my bars. I usually run all my lights on medium for battery life and longevity overall. I need to buy lights for my kids and wife who want to get into night riding.
> 
> ...


Here's a link to a thread I posted in about the C&B Seen 1900.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/c-b-seen-1900-3up-1059474.html

Pretty much any information I have on this light will be in that thread. I also own the 3000 version but prefer the 1900. If you want a 2000+ actual lumen bar light the 3000 is a great deal but that's more light than I can use on the bars and I don't care for the 3000's beam pattern as a helmet light. If you have any specific questions on these lights I'll be happy to try to answer them!
Mole


----------

